# Do cats have 'braxton hicks' or practice contractions?



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

eeny has been acting strange today looking aroung and spending time in her box thats in my wardrobe. she is laid on my bed with me now and her tummy keeps going really hard then relaxes again, i was just wondering if anyone could tell me if they know whether cats have braxton hicks type contractions leading up to the birth like humans do??


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> eeny has been acting strange today looking aroung and spending time in her box thats in my wardrobe. she is laid on my bed with me now and her tummy keeps going really hard then relaxes again, i was just wondering if anyone could tell me if they know whether cats have braxton hicks type contractions leading up to the birth like humans do??


Firstly will you stop starting a new thread, its hard to keep up lol..only messing..

secondly..i was thinking that when i went to bed last night, but iv never heard of it, so didnt bother asking...glad you asked tho..


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry lol, im new to this, ill stick with this thred from now :smilewinkgrin: 
hopefully someone will answer the question for us both


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

while eeny has been laid on my bed her tummy has been going hard roughly every 3 mins for the past half an hour. shes gone to rumage aboout under my bed now...hopefully looking for a nice place to have the babies  
i can see myself still being sat here asking questions this time next week, oh well, i guess only time will tell


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> while eeny has been laid on my bed her tummy has been going hard roughly every 3 mins for the past half an hour. shes gone to rumage aboout under my bed now...hopefully looking for a nice place to have the babies
> i can see myself still being sat here asking questions this time next week, oh well, i guess only time will tell


They normally cry for you when you leave the room...does she have a box in there? selecta has one as she sleeps with me at night...


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

shes got 2 boxes in here, one in a corner, and one inside my wardrobe that she was scratching around in earlier. ive brought a litter tray up here for her and food and water so she doesnt have to go far for anything. ooh isnt the waiting game fun lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> shes got 2 boxes in here, one in a corner, and one inside my wardrobe that she was scratching around in earlier. ive brought a litter tray up here for her and food and water so she doesnt have to go far for anything. ooh isnt the waiting game fun lol :smilewinkgrin:


yeh isnt it just! Tia has been more friendly today...selecta has just poked her head round the lounge door...checking im still here lol...

:wink5:


----------

